# power aero 4/sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

type 5 spool with quick drag

good cosmetically with a few scuffs and some paint flaking on handle

works perfect

has braid on it but not sure of brand

box and papers

with braid.....$130 shipped p/p

without braid .....$120 shipped p/p

will be in obx all next week ......if you want to pick up there take $10 off prices


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice reel. Looks like it has the dual drag on it which is nice. I would pick it up if I didn't have 2 similar ones already.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it is a nice reel....the only reason I am selling it is that it has a slow retrieve.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

keeping braid
reel is $100 firm........picked up in obx


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

